# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Add Standard Prefix To Cells

## zulhfreelancer

\1

Hi friends,

I'm doing some housekeeping for my friends & family contact numbers. I want to have a standard prefix for them. The prefix that I want is: +60 (Malaysia Country Code telephone number).

In my worksheet now, I have 3 types of data (phone numbers):

First type: 123456789 (no "+60" prefix)
Second type: 0123456789 (no "+6" prefix)
Third type: 60123456789 and +60123456789 (yes, this is what I want)

My question:

How do I check for all First type & Second type data and add the missing "+60" or "+6" prefix for them?

Note:

In my country Malaysia, standard telefon number is like this: +60123456789 or 60123456789. This happened to me because before this, I recorded this data using cell phone and I just type '0123456789'. When I transfer the contacts to Excel and sync the contacts via some softwares, they ignore zero '0' in front the telephone number, unless I'm saving the telephone number starting by six '6'.

Thank you for your helps guys!

----------


## FDibbins

If your data is in A1 down, use this in B1, copied down...
=IF(LEN(A1)=9,60&A1,IF(LEN(A1)=10,6&A1,A1))

You can then copy/paste values over those formulas to get just the numbers

----------


## JosephP

or perhaps
="60"&right(a1,9)

----------


## Marcol

This returns a number rather than a text string


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


It also handles +60123456789  entered, or formatted as text 
as would


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


To show a leading plus sign format the cell Number > Custom


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JosephP

imo a phone number should always be stored as text ;-)

----------


## Marcol

> imo a phone number should always be stored as text ;-)



I have no issue with that.
Just showing an alternative way.

----------

